
Interop between Ubuntu and the Windows Subsystem for Linux - jackhammons
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/wsl/2016/10/19/windows-and-ubuntu-interoperability/
======
anoother
I really, really wish they would release this for 32-bit Windows 10. Let me
explain...

I bought a laptop with W10, mainly to use WSfL on it. Only after updating to
the insider preview and then scratching my head for a bit, did I learn that
WSfL is only available for 64-bit Windows. The laptop, however (Bay Trail-
based), has a 32-bit UEFI, with which 64-bit Windows refuses to install.

I'm dual-booting (amd64) Arch for now; the first distro whose installer played
nicely with the funky UEFI setup _and_ F2FS. But I'm really impressed with the
W10 on this laptop. If only it could provide a native UNIX experience...

~~~
bbatha
I wish microsoft would stop producing 32 bit windows, its just an excuse for
hardware manufactures to get away with pre-loading windows on sub-standard
hardware.

------
yummyfajitas
Out of curiosity, do any long term Linux users have experience with the new
windows? I.e. is windows now an acceptable Linux?

I've been using Linux for > 15 years and my emacs config is older than git.
(Repo was converted from svn to darcs to hg to git over many years.) Now
windows purports to run Linux binaries, has a tiling window manager and good
command lines. Is it worth considering as a primary os?

~~~
philtar
I switched. The customizability of linux isn't there which I sorely miss, but
now my laptop runs quietly and gets 8 hours of power as opposed to 4-5

~~~
patates
Having to log out and back in to refresh ENV is the biggest annoyance IMHO.

------
aq3cn
Making use of bash utilities has made Windows 10 fun again. MS has been very
responsive in answering feature requests in Uservoice. It's impressive.

[https://wpdev.uservoice.com/forums/266908-command-prompt-
con...](https://wpdev.uservoice.com/forums/266908-command-prompt-console-bash-
on-ubuntu-on-windo)

------
jsingleton
Interesting that Microsoft are, at the same time, integrating Linux features
into Windows and making .NET Core for Linux. I'm not sure if it's a joined-up
strategy or separate parts of the company doing things independently?

~~~
digi_owl
The first is to draw devs away from OSX and onto Windows laptops and desktops.

the second is to get their .NET stuff into the cloud.

MS have always been about controlling the stack under their "total cost of
ownership" pitch.

------
kyriakos
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12748395](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12748395)

------
visarga
This is cool. Windows should have been integrated with Linux 10 years ago or
provided an alternative that was on par.

~~~
kire456
It did actually, even longer ago[1]. I used Interix for a while, but it
required (in my experience) an even greater love for yak shaving than most
unices and was eventually scrapped. I'm excited to see whether this new
attempt will work.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interix](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interix)

